# Are you a good lover?



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

Are you a good lover .... and, how do you know?


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Good enough to please me. 

No really..well I mean, by the time she realizes how small I am, and how poorly I use it...I'm done. Can't seem to get a second date though. 

Ok...ok...joking aside. It's a tough question to answer. And it hits on one of the most internal insecurities. So..no...I don't really know. But I'd be a very...avid...student!


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

Been too long for me to know really... But I think to be a good lover, you have to be comfortable enough with yourself and open enough to accept the lovin.. ya know what I mean? 

I don't even know what I mean, I think my Psych classes are going to my head.....


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, I try to be. I want to be sure she's having a good time, an orgasm or 5 before mine.  I know where the G spot is and like to stimulate it and the clit (simultaneously, alternatingly). 

I like to touch, stroke the skin, back rubs, foot massages, hold hands. Kiss the back of her neck, wrap my arms around her from behind (and the front, too). 

Run my fingers all over her skin, lightly, not quite a tickle. Lick a spot and then blow it so it chills, then get close so my warm breath warms it up again.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

nope, I am horrible and selfish, All I ever want is sex with my wife. :rofl:


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

MsLady said:


> Are you a good lover .... and, how do you know?


This is crazy, you're just asking people to blow their own ahem... trumpets aren't you? 

Sex is one of my favourite pursuits. I have taken the time to read all I can on the subject, plus I have made the point of learning form people older than myself. For instance, an older man introduced me to the practise of semen retention. He coached me by email from 4000 miles away. His dream was to get other men to follow him. I have been the only one so far, but I, in turn have encouraged several couples to try it to some extent or other, including members here on TAM. 

My mission is to get better and better at sex. I'm still learning.



MsLady said:


> and, how do you know?


An Ex of mine was playing 20 questions with her girlfriends. One question came up... "who was your best ever lover?" She picked me. My standing in the town went up after that.

That was over 20 years ago, so I hope I've got better since then.

"Practice makes perfect" of course ​


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

yeh im a good lover. i give the whole package - thats why im good. plus everything in moderation i say.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

justean said:


> plus everything in moderation i say.


Funny, I've never associated your name with moderation


----------



## hubbys baby (May 26, 2009)

MT, what is semen retention? I've never heard of it before....


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

hubbys baby said:


> MT, what is semen retention? I've never heard of it before....


Look here: Semen Retention


----------



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Why hell yea! I'm a legend in my own mind


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

sirch said:


> Why hell yea! I'm a legend in my own mind


:smthumbup: Best answer ever. :lol: 

I needed a laugh after today. Whew, boy am I glad I found this thread.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> Funny, I've never associated your name with moderation


you can have everything in moderation, so why have one thing and it becomes boring and routine. look out from the box, not looking in. pandoras box can have many surprises.


----------



## jivey (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow a topic i can respond too. I am a great lover and i know this because i have been told many times with women before my wife and from my wife.
I take the time to give them the attention they need during sex.
lots of foreplay and stimulation before I penetrate the prize.
its all about knowing what to do and what she wants.
I am in no way a BIG man. but, i know how to please a women.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

jivey said:


> I am in no way a BIG man....


Danm, you had me til THAT sentence! 

Just messin' with ya.  

jivey, dear, size only becomes relevant when it won't fit in...oral places....


----------



## jivey (Jun 18, 2009)

Sandy55 said:


> Danm, you had me til THAT sentence!
> 
> Just messin' with ya.
> 
> jivey, dear, size only becomes relevant when it won't fit in...oral places....


:iagree:

Sandy, You had to mention oral. I consider that a bonus.Nothing like the taste of a women...:smthumbup:


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

I wouldn't know.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Hell yeah I'm good. I can take care of myself...and others. LMAO! Couldn't resist.

Ah h*ll I don't know...ask the hubby he's the one gone but keeps coming (lol nevermind) back.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, i'm a da*n good lover. I know every tiny little spot of my H to make him crazy. I'm usually up for just about anything, and don't mind sacrificing sleep to make sure that we have some us time. Lucky for me, H is amazing too!!


----------



## blind (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm just gonna throw this out there. Don't you all think that a person could be the perfect lover for one person but not such a good lover with another? I think this is true. But I also think that you can learn to be a good lover with the person you are with. For instance, one woman might need external stimulation to orgasm and another may be so sensitive externally that it inhibits the orgams. I think one of the keys to being a good lover to your partner is to have good open communication with them. Tell each other what feels good and what doesn't. Experiment with different positions and techniques. Take the time to learn about your partner and their likes and dislikes. But again, both need to be honest about what they like and don't like. One of the best feelings for me is to know that the person I am with enjoys sex. I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it definiely has something to do with who you are with, how in sync you are. Just as I know every inch of my husband, he knows every inch of me. He can get reactions from me that I never thought imaginable, and I can do the same for him. Not to mention, because we are so in sync, it makes me comfortable enough to try things with him (and on him) that I had never dreamed of trying before.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

blind said:


> I'm just gonna throw this out there. Don't you all think that a person could be the perfect lover for one person but not such a good lover with another? I think this is true.


I'd have to agree with you there. In addition to different body sensations from one person to the next (ie what feels good) feeling safe and secure with your partner makes a big difference in how well you can relax, enjoy, explore.


----------



## ilvhearts (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi everyone I wanted to respond to the question. I have been told by my husband and by ex BF's that i am a good lover. So....


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

Blind, mommybean and swedish hit it on the head a great deal... its the chemistry between you and the other person. A great lover is one who can adapt to the needs of WHOMEVER they are with

I have been told I am "awesome" in bed because I am open to new things and super into finding out what makes my partner tick in bed... and out of bed. One person believes I have the best P ever (tight and together, not all over the place), but I wouldnt know as I wouldnt know how to compare.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Well last night my wife told me " I was the Man". So I guess I was good.. 

How you know your a good lover is when you put your partners needs above your own and enjoy pleasing your spouse..


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Loving Husband said:


> How you know your a good lover is when you put your partners needs above your own and enjoy pleasing your spouse..


YES I AM hahaha and the why? I agree with the above.
If you strive to "please your partner" You probably are doing good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

I didn't think I was, but my husband said I'm great so I'm just going to take his word for it.


----------

